# Che invidia!



## brian

Salut,

je voudrais savoir comment on dit _Che invidia!_ en français. Par exemple:

A: _Domani vado al mare!_
B: *Che invidia!!*_ Io invece devo lavorare tutto il giorno!_

On peut dire _Ti invidio!_ aussi. Le sens est que je suis très envieux de toi parce que tu peux faire (ou tu as) quelque chose que je voudrais faire (ou avoir) moi aussi.

Je suppose que la traduction littérale ne marche pas : _Quelle envie!_ Ou si?

Puis je me demandais aussi s'il est possible (et plus courant) d'utiliser le mot _jaloux/jalousie_ au lieu d'_envieux/envie _parce que j'ai l'impression que, à la différence de l'italien, le français (comme l'anglais, au fait) utilise le mot _jalousie_ où le sens en fait est plutôt l'_envie_. C'est-à-dire que je suis _envieux_ d'une personne pour ce qu'elle a ou est (je veux l'avoir ou l'être moi aussi), et je suis _jaloux_ d'une personne parce qu'elle est aimée par une personne que je veux qu'aime moi plutôt (par exemple, moi j'aime X, mais X aime Y, donc je suis jaloux de Y parce que Y est aimé par X, que j'aime).

En anglais on a la tendance à utiliser le mot _jealous_ dans tous les cas décrits au-dessus. Est-ce comme ça en français aussi?

Sinon, je propose : *Je suis tellement envieux! / Quelle envie! *(?)_* / Je t'envie!*_ (?)


----------



## Reliure

Je trouve qu'à travers :* "Comme je t'envie !* *"* on a une notion d'enthousiasme et de joie qui n'a pas la connotation négative que comporterait le terme "envieux".

Ce qui vient en tête quand on dit "Comme je t'envie" c'est qu'on se réjoui pour la personne qui va pouvoir bénéficier d'une chose qu'on voudrait avoir aussi.

Ça se dit souvent sur le même ton que "Quelle chance tu as ! ",
alors que envieux renvoie plus au jugement de valeur que comporte "Greed" en anglais. ( En tout cas c'est le sentiment que j'ai eu quand j'ai voulu l'utiliser alors que j'étais à Londres. )

On trouve souvent le terme "envieux" associé à des contextes où la personne qui l'est le manifeste par une amertume ou de la malveillance un peu sournoise,
alors que la jalousie est associée soit aux sentiments passionnels d'une relation, soit à la frustration .


----------



## brian

Merci, Reliure, de la réponse très exhaustive.


----------



## Corsicum

brian said:


> Je suppose que la traduction littérale ne marche pas : _Quelle envie!_ Ou si?
> Sinon, je propose : *Je suis tellement envieux! / Quelle envie! *(?)_* / Je t'envie!*_ (?)


Oui d’accord avec vos remarques. Un complément.
On retrouve aussi ces suggestions suivant les contextes : 
- Dans un langage très châtié "féminin", mais cela ne se dit pas du tout entre amis :
_J’en suis tellement envieuse! Vous en avez bien de la chance, comme je vous envie __ma chère._ 
- Pour le langage familier : on « _donne_ » ou _« fait_ » envie.
_Quelle envie tu me donnes !_ _/ Je t'envie tu sais!_ 
- Couramment :
_Tu me donnes envie ! / Tu me fais envie ! j’en ai très envie ! j’en ai une folle envie ! j’en ai terriblement envie ! (bramare ?)_
- Réponse plus masculine, très souvent précédé ou suivit de :
_Veinard ! / Tu es vernis !_
_-_ Beaucoup moins feminine :
_Veinarde ! / Tu es vernie !_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/veinard
- Exclusivement masculin et grossier, en argot, précédé ou suivit de :
_Quel cul !/ tu as du cul !/ Quel bol ! / tu as du bol !_

Une question en retour pour l’Italien :
Dans ce contexte, peut-on retrouver « _bramare _» : _Che brama ? (désirer ardemment ?)_


----------



## Nicuzza22

Non, on ne l'utilise presque pas à l'oral, l'usage de "bramare" n'est que littéraire...


----------

